# Book recommendations on the Covenant of Works



## sgemmen9 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am writing a paper on Wilhelmus A Brakel's view on the covenant of works presented in his 4 volume systematics, A Christian's Reasonable Service. I am looking for resources to compare his view to the typical understanding of the covenant of works, or maybe alternative perspectives to dialogue between differing perspectives. Any tips anyone?


----------



## py3ak (Aug 22, 2012)

Shelby, practically every Reformed systematic theology or treatment of the doctrine of the covenants will have a section on the covenant of works. I'm not sure that there are many works directed to just the covenant of works. You could consult Patrick Gillespie, _The Ark of the Covenant Opened_, Herman Witsius, _Economy of the Covenants_, the section on the covenant of works in Heppe's _Reformed Dogmatics_, to name just a few.


----------

